# live worms



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what type of worms do piranha like the best a were to get them. just wondering cause i hear alot of people talk about


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

earth worms from my garden, junst be sure no chemicals were sprayed


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Earthworms are the best, any bait shop or your own lawn as long as you didn't spray your grass or garden with pesticides.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

after diggin them up just wash them and throw them


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Our POTM shows an example..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what is potm sorry but im new


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Don't worry, there are not any stupid questions. Only stupid people. Sorry, I'm just kidding...

potm = picture of the month


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh u are very wise daniel son


----------



## neverlistentome (May 11, 2003)

I have fed my p's earth worms and crickets from my yard ever since I got them. I was to stupid to know there was a 'risk'. But, regardless I have been feeding them worms and insects from my yard for along time with no issues.

Risk of parasites and toxic chemicals, yes? But it hasn't caused any problems yet and they're definitely cheaper than any other pirahna food.

Besides - you have to admit - anytime you see a living animal that will fit in your tank you atleast briefly consider making it into p-food.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i feed my p earthworms and meal worms...


----------

